# BLMCO pay???



## Hereiam

Hi,
Has anyone that has worked for this company been paid yet? We have been doing work for the for 30 days and now they seem to be giving us the run around on pay. I'm getting concerned. Thoughts?


----------



## All Island Handy

hereiam said:


> hi,
> has anyone that has worked for this company been paid yet? We have been doing work for the for 30 days and now they seem to be giving us the run around on pay. I'm getting concerned. Thoughts?


generally, if it is a new company for us i give them 1 week past the agreed upon pay period ( for slow mail issues because they real do happen sometimes )then i call and tell them we will not be completing anymore work until they hold up there end of the deal as i have and then follow up that phone call with an email with every person at that company cc'd.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I don't even worry about receivables until the 60-90 day mark.


----------



## Bigtrucker

I worry on my way to perform job

A 2 Z is pushing work here in pa

awesome pricing 

A2Z Job Types Description 
Proposed Commission* 
Initial Inspection (HPIR 1, 2, 3) 
Securing, Place Signs, Testing, Winterization, Complete HPIR Parts 1&2 and Part 3 
$125.00 
Initial Services Initial Maid Service, Initial Lawn Maintenance, Up to 10 cy of Debris $300.00 
BWM Inspection (with FSM) Inspection of Property, Complete FSM Form $30.00 
BWM Lawn Maintenance Lawn Recut/Snow Removal $30.00 
Custodial Properties 
Securing, Place Signs, Testing, Winterization, Complete HPIR Parts 1&2 and Part 3, Lawn Maintenance 
$170.00 
***All additional work will need to be submitted as a bid for BLM’s approval*** 
Initial Inspection and Initial Services work orders will be issued at the same time and can be completed in one trip if able.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Bigtrucker said:


> I worry on my way to perform job
> 
> A 2 Z is pushing work here in pa
> 
> awesome pricing
> 
> A2Z Job Types Description
> Proposed Commission*
> Initial Inspection (HPIR 1, 2, 3)
> Securing, Place Signs, Testing, Winterization, Complete HPIR Parts 1&2 and Part 3
> $125.00
> Initial Services Initial Maid Service, Initial Lawn Maintenance, Up to 10 cy of Debris $300.00
> BWM Inspection (with FSM) Inspection of Property, Complete FSM Form $30.00
> BWM Lawn Maintenance Lawn Recut/Snow Removal $30.00
> Custodial Properties
> Securing, Place Signs, Testing, Winterization, Complete HPIR Parts 1&2 and Part 3, Lawn Maintenance
> $170.00
> ***All additional work will need to be submitted as a bid for BLM’s approval***
> Initial Inspection and Initial Services work orders will be issued at the same time and can be completed in one trip if able.


If I was doing that Kind of work for those kinds of prices I would worry as well.


----------



## dk2014

State Rep said payday would be 3/5. Surprise. No pay. They said "bear with us"


----------



## GTX63

Have you ever had to tell your own helpers to "bear with you".
If you did, should they have been concerned?


----------



## JoeInPI

Yeah, same price list from A2Z and Asons here. They're both through BLM. F that. $30 for any lawn. $30 for any driveway. Good God I'm glad we run private accounts. That would NEVER work up here, too far in between jobs, and lawns that average 30,000sq. ft. I told them we don't do HUD work anymore, and they were pleading "but we have workload coming on 3/7!!!" Yeah, well, if you paid more, you might find someone to do it. F that noise.


----------



## bigdaddy

Hereiam, dk2014, and Bigtrucker.
Are you really telling me that you guys are actually working for these prices????

A2Z Job Types Description 
Proposed Commission* 
Initial Inspection (HPIR 1, 2, 3) 
Securing, Place Signs, Testing, Winterization, Complete HPIR Parts 1&2 and Part 3 
$125.00 
Initial Services Initial Maid Service, Initial Lawn Maintenance, Up to 10 cy of Debris $300.00 
BWM Inspection (with FSM) Inspection of Property, Complete FSM Form $30.00 
BWM Lawn Maintenance Lawn Recut/Snow Removal $30.00 
Custodial Properties 
Securing, Place Signs, Testing, Winterization, Complete HPIR Parts 1&2 and Part 3, Lawn Maintenance 
$170.00 

Seriously, this SH*T makes my brain hurt!
There is no way you can make a living in the long run with those prices.
Go get a job, seriously you will be better off.


----------



## Bigtrucker

bigdaddy said:


> Hereiam, dk2014, and Bigtrucker.
> Are you really telling me that you guys are actually working for these prices????
> 
> A2Z Job Types Description
> Proposed Commission*
> Initial Inspection (HPIR 1, 2, 3)
> Securing, Place Signs, Testing, Winterization, Complete HPIR Parts 1&2 and Part 3
> $125.00
> Initial Services Initial Maid Service, Initial Lawn Maintenance, Up to 10 cy of Debris $300.00
> BWM Inspection (with FSM) Inspection of Property, Complete FSM Form $30.00
> BWM Lawn Maintenance Lawn Recut/Snow Removal $30.00
> Custodial Properties
> Securing, Place Signs, Testing, Winterization, Complete HPIR Parts 1&2 and Part 3, Lawn Maintenance
> $170.00
> 
> Seriously, this SH*T makes my brain hurt!
> There is no way you can make a living in the long run with those prices.
> Go get a job, seriously you will be better off.



Really how can anyone work for those prices.
and those prices are sponsored by HUD. 
Department of labor should fine HUD. 
Soon even the illegals wont even perform the work.


----------



## JoeInPI

From A2Z lackeys earlier today. lol!




> We regret to inform you all that contract negotiations have stalled with BLM, and as of now we will not be receiving work orders for HUD properties.
> 
> All of us at the Dublin office want to thank you for your interest and all of the enthusiastic responses we received. Unfortunately, we were unable to come to a satisfactory arrangement with BLM for all parties to be profitable.
> 
> Our corporate office services several smaller contracts that perform everything from pre-conveyance work, seasonal lawn cuts, preservation work, to various kinds of inspections. These prices will of course all vary by client, however, if you receive a work order and have questions please contact [email protected].
> 
> If anything with the BLM contract should ever change we will certainly let you know.
> 
> This will be the last day for the Dublin office staff, we all wish you well on your future endeavors!


----------



## dk2014

Another deadline, 3/20, and still no pay. Great way to retain your vendors!


----------



## MKM Landscaping

dk2014 said:


> Another deadline, 3/20, and still no pay. Great way to retain your vendors!



How did you not see that coming with these low prices ? The writing is all over the walls, the pricing is at all time low's for HUD. 

Best part I am sure you signed a document saying you can not put mechanic liens on HUD properties. 

Cut your loss and walk away no no RUN away from this contract.


----------



## APPSLLC

I received this from BLM,.. apparently MarketReady has not informed them my company said adios a few weeks ago. I did two properties for them before the ether cleared from my head. I realized I had NO idea of how much or how little I was going to be paid for my work as I had no dollar amount listed anywhere, only a vague price for cleanouts and HPIR's. I had no invoices I could track as their software does not leave any trace behind that you even worked. So I roughly calculated I earned about $850.00 for two days of grueling jumping through hoops,.. stopping in mid work to take a picture of my fekkin mop swirling around the floor. You see I was so thrilled to have a new flow of work coming in I almost sold my soul to the devil. 
I have no expectation of EVER being paid for those properties, as I'm sure I'll be told there were deficiencies and issues, none of which I could contest AS I HAVE NO RECORD OF MY WORK.

Run away... RUN FORREST, RUN... as fast as you can!


----------



## APPSLLC

APPSLLC said:


> I received this from BLM,.. apparently MarketReady has not informed them my company said adios a few weeks ago. I did two properties for them before the ether cleared from my head. I realized I had NO idea of how much or how little I was going to be paid for my work as I had no dollar amount listed anywhere, only a vague price for cleanouts and HPIR's. I had no invoices I could track as their software does not leave any trace behind that you even worked. So I roughly calculated I earned about $850.00 for two days of grueling jumping through hoops,.. stopping in mid work to take a picture of my fekkin mop swirling around the floor. You see I was so thrilled to have a new flow of work coming in I almost sold my soul to the devil.
> I have no expectation of EVER being paid for those properties, as I'm sure I'll be told there were deficiencies and issues, none of which I could contest AS I HAVE NO RECORD OF MY WORK.
> 
> Run away... RUN FORREST, RUN... as fast as you can!




That document sent for signature irritated me enough to send a letter to BLM. Here is my rant for all to enjoy:

Dear BLM,..

After spending two years with Cooper Cit-West, where together we worked to bring countless properties to market, I realized that the services my company brings are far beyond the level of compensation you offer. BLM does not wish to pay for the quality workmanship for which Advanced Property Preservation Services has a reputation.
Along with your absolute disregard for the table of allowables contained in the new mortgagee letter you have this delusion that I will provide you with lumber, gas line caps, outlet covers, mold treatment and other miscellaneous hazard remediation all for one low price. Add to that the implied threats to deduct or negate payment due for any issue you may perceive to be inconsistent with your demands. 
No thank you. 
Advanced Property Preservation Services is a class operation that is simply out of your league. We severed our ties with MarketReady two weeks ago. It is my understanding that I am not the only CCW/HUD New Jersey vendor to say no to your untenable wages.
You want to drink Dom Perrignon champagne out of Waterford crystal, but your pay will only buy you Busch beer,..in aluminum cans. 
But you can make believe its Dom if you like, as apparently you're quite skilled at fantasy. 

Cordially,

William J. McG.
Advanced Property Preservation Services, LLC.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

APPSLLC said:


> That document sent for signature irritated me enough to send a letter to BLM. Here is my rant for all to enjoy:
> 
> Dear BLM,..
> 
> After spending two years with Cooper Cit-West, where together we worked to bring countless properties to market, I realized that the services my company brings are far beyond the level of compensation you offer. BLM does not wish to pay for the quality workmanship for which Advanced Property Preservation Services has a reputation.
> Along with your absolute disregard for the table of allowables contained in the new mortgagee letter you have this delusion that I will provide you with lumber, gas line caps, outlet covers, mold treatment and other miscellaneous hazard remediation all for one low price. Add to that the implied threats to deduct or negate payment due for any issue you may perceive to be inconsistent with your demands.
> No thank you.
> Advanced Property Preservation Services is a class operation that is simply out of your league. We severed our ties with MarketReady two weeks ago. It is my understanding that I am not the only CCW/HUD New Jersey vendor to say no to your untenable wages.
> You want to drink Dom Perrignon champagne out of Waterford crystal, but your pay will only buy you Busch beer,..in aluminum cans.
> But you can make believe its Dom if you like, as apparently you're quite skilled at fantasy.
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> William J. McG.
> Advanced Property Preservation Services, LLC.


They just called a new guy out of the 50 offering to cover your area. The best part is the new guy has no idea what an "allowable" is.


----------



## GTX63




----------



## safeguard dropout

Question for NickT.....

I'm sure you've seen letters like this before. It was very well written by the way. Have you ever seen an email like this do any good? Or is it the office joke for the day as they hire the next unsuspecting victim.


----------



## NickT

safeguard dropout said:


> Question for NickT.....
> 
> I'm sure you've seen letters like this before. It was very well written by the way. Have you ever seen an email like this do any good? Or is it the office joke for the day as they hire the next unsuspecting victim.


I have seen emails like this prior, but they were not worded as well. I have had multiple emails over the years, of contractors (and prior mortgagors) furious at me, for things that were completely out of my control, yet (sometimes) warranted. Every email I received that had any negative feedback I always forwarded to my superior, and made sure she was aware of it. Most of the time, I would not hear a response from my higher ups, but a lot of the time, it would be taken care of, without my involvement after. Then again, I absolutely have received the angry emails that become the office joke for a good week. Even had a mortgagor threaten to come to the office and beat me up (he even wrote in our address at the time), all because I was trying to calm him down because one of our inspectors left a "call back card" on his door. I would say there is a good chance that an email will get acknowledged, as long as the rep, and the company, aren't legit trying to screw you over, IMHO.


----------



## NickT

Side note, those experiences are all from a prior company I have worked for. I have yet to get any angry threatening emails at my current place of employment, but who knows, it's still early lol!


----------



## APPSLLC

NickT said:


> I have seen emails like this prior, but they were not worded as well.


If that is a compliment on my writing skills, I thank you. A good pen may not be mightier than the sword these days,.. but it feels good to let loose with a little rapier wit, as frustration runs high these days. :vs_cool:


----------



## NickT

APPSLLC said:


> If that is a compliment on my writing skills, I thank you. A good pen may not be mightier than the sword these days,.. but it feels good to let loose with a little rapier wit, as frustration runs high these days. :vs_cool:


It absolutely was a compliment on your writing skills. I still believe that the pen is mightier than the sword, people just need to understand that brains will always beat brawn! (Note this is being stated by a 5'7" 180lb male with no muscle whatsoever lmao.)


----------



## safeguard dropout

NickT said:


> .........people just need to understand that brains will always beat brawn! (Note this is being stated by a 5'7" 180lb male with no muscle whatsoever lmao.)


Nick? Is that you?!?


----------



## NickT

safeguard dropout said:


> Nick? Is that you?!?


I'm about 1/3 of the way there... I like to say that I'm bulking up for when I go to the gym again... which will most likely be never lol.


----------



## safeguard dropout

I'm sorry, I didn't mean you were a fat slob! It was supposed to be the smart chubby guy winning and getting against the brawn. :vs_smile:

As I type this I'm sure GTX is searching his files for his "thread off the rails" map.

Go ahead, I deserve it....


----------



## concern

MARKETREADY IS A JOKE! ... STAY AWAY THEY DONT PAY. THEY ARE CROOKS!!! BLM DID THE WRONG THING to give them a contract. marketready need to be sued for screwing you out of your money that promise. you right they like you to have record of anything.. they dont want you to invoice. etc. we need a big attorney and sue blm and marketready!


----------



## G 3

Holy spammage...


----------

